# Does this look okay to put in my aquarium???



## Tipsy (Feb 13, 2010)

Does this look okay to put in my aquarium???

I have a 105 gallon freshwater aquarium and I want to put something wild and shocking in it. This is what I was thinking of using for decoration. It's not normally for a fish tank but I thought it would look cool.










It's about 2 feet long and 18 inches tall. It is Cast in quality designer resin (whatever that means) and is water resistant.

What do you guys think?

Also... does anybody know of a website where I can find really big aquarium decorations that aren't boring like normal decorations?

Thanks! :fish:


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

It should be ok, although the paint might be iffy.

You could always put it in a smaller tank and do water tests to check the parameters.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

That thing looks awesome


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Water resistant does not sound too promising if you plan to submerge it, LOL.


----------



## dmichel (Sep 16, 2009)

personally, I would hate it... not exactly going along a natural look !
Also, it will be all green after 2-3 weeks


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

It would look cool for a week. Then it would be wrecked by algae growing in the nooks and crannies where it cannot be scrubbed off. Also most of the resin decorations that are painted do not retain their color long with algae eaters in the tank. The plecos scrape off the paint.


----------



## Constance (Mar 29, 2010)

I personally like the natural aquarium look, but that thing would look sweet!


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Im with the guys who don't think it will be the best option, on the other hand if you like it that the most important thing.

It might actualy get a more natural and better look when it's coved in algea, but I would get a real skull of some kind and use that.

It might sound harsh but a friend of mine used his cat as tank deco after it died, put the cat ontop of a ants nest and left it there for some time, then soaked/cleaned it in H202 (Hydrogen peroxide) and washed the remainings in bleach. Soaked it in pure water some days and into the tank, it really looks cool and it stay white. I don't know if the algea won't grow on it or if it's his pleco that keeps in spotless, but if you wanna go big get a few heads from some large cattle with horns.

A slaughter house should be a good place to look, they will prolly give them to ya for free, here they have to pay to get rid of stuff like that.

A bit nasty DIY but that would look cool, I have cleaned a few skulls myself and yes it's not for the squeamish people. opcorn:


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Pali said:


> It might sound harsh but a friend of mine used his cat as tank deco after it died, opcorn:


Oh.... wow... I think I'd cry everytime I walked into the room.... uck! LOL. I guess its a good way to keep it though... but..... strange....

I think it would look cool... (the dragon head) probably even cooler after its gets covered in algae... I'd do the water test though.... never know what kind of paint is on it...

all in all... id say go for it...


----------



## paullyrj21 (Jan 5, 2006)

i wouldnt personally put it within ten feet within my tank

but other than personal taste. its going to be stained green in no time and i would really be careful of the resin coating or any coating


----------

